# Laguna Revo 18|36 Initial review



## Wildwood

Nice review thanks for sharing and good luck with new lathe!


----------



## RandyinFlorida

Very thorough. Wish I had room. It's what I'd buy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laguna +1


----------



## SysEng

Nice review. I've been thrashing about trying to decide what new lathe to get. I really want the Laguna, but have been afraid that I wouldn't be able to get it off the truck and assemble it by myself - I'm 69 years old and most of my neighbors are either older than me or not well. My cuurent lathe is a Jet JWL-1222VS and it's just about all I can lift. Your review makes me believe I can do it.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice review…. thanks for taking the time to do a thoughtful write up.

I didn't even know Laguna made a full size power house lathe.

One detail that would help readers understand your perspective better…. is this your first lathe?


----------



## rizzo

> Nice review. I've been thrashing about trying to decide what new lathe to get. I really want the Laguna, but have been afraid that I wouldn't be able to get it off the truck and assemble it by myself - I'm 69 years old and most of my neighbors are either older than me or not well. My cuurent lathe is a Jet JWL-1222VS and it's just about all I can lift. Your review makes me believe I can do it.
> 
> - SysEng


Make no mistake the parts of this lathe are very heavy.. Each leg by itself is probably 90 lbs or so.. I was able to manage carrying all the parts, but I wouldn't call them light. What I was trying to convey in my review is that unboxing / assembly etc is doable by yourself, but it would certainly be easier if your had help. If you don't have to haul things downstairs like I did, and got a friend to lend a hand, it is very doable.



> Nice review…. thanks for taking the time to do a thoughtful write up.
> 
> I didn t even know Laguna made a full size power house lathe.
> 
> One detail that would help readers understand your perspective better…. is this your first lathe?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


This is my first lathe, in fact short of the recent turning that I did on this lathe, the last thing I turned was 18 years ago back in high school. I was pretty sure that I would really enjoy turning and I'm glad that I went for a full sized lathe off the bat, instead of buying a midid lathe only to have to buy a full sized one in the future. Just felt that the dollar to value ratio was better for this lathe than other choices, but it is only my options.


----------



## OSU55

Any particular reason you did not include grizzly in your lathe search? The g0766 is about $700 cheaper with 4" inch more swing. Its my current pick once I get 220V wired.


----------



## rizzo

> Any particular reason you did not include grizzly in your lathe search? The g0766 is about $700 cheaper with 4" inch more swing. Its my current pick once I get 220V wired.
> 
> - OSU55


No great reason I suppose, other than I guess you have to draw the line somewhere when considering brands otherwise there will always be "one more brand" to consider. Also I have multiple powermatic, jet and laguna tools already in my shop and have been really pleased with them so far, so "brand loyalty" I guess.. The other factor was years ago when I was looking at a cabinet saw, I looked at a grizzly (which was as at a colleague of mine's shop) it really just didn't impress me and I much preferred the build quality of the powermatic that I needed up going with.

Those are just my opinions however and I'm not saying that grizzly makes bad tools, just that I was impressed more by these other brands and with the great experience I've had so far (with the other tools I own) I felt more confident in my decision. Honestly seeing the laguna in person is what really sold me. The attention to detail and the fit and finish of the lathe really blew me away.


----------



## moke

Awesome review, my friend…...thanks for mentioning me, but I just wanted to help another LJ'er. You put everything in very common sense terms…..except…carrying both legs downstairs at once? OMG!!! You must be a very stout gentleman….remind me to not pi$$ you off! Next big purchase I make, I'll invite you over to do the heavy work!!!!

It is a great lathe, and I'm glad you like it. Thanks for taking the time to do this fine review.

PS…that is a fine looking bowl!


----------



## rizzo

> Awesome review, my friend…...thanks for mentioning me, but I just wanted to help another LJ er. You put everything in very common sense terms…..except…carrying both legs downstairs at once? OMG!!! You must be a very stout gentleman….remind me to not pi$$ you off! Next big purchase I make, I ll invite you over to do the heavy work!!!!
> 
> It is a great lathe, and I m glad you like it. Thanks for taking the time to do this fine review.
> 
> - moke


What I lack in stout-ness I make up for in stupidity.. haha.. Yes combined they were very heavy, but at the time it seemed like a good idea… Loving the lathe so far, knocking out projects left and right. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## wrenchhead

Great review. I have a few years on my harbor freight lathe and am starting to research a new one. Thorough reviews like this really help. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## greatview

I was able to get mine off my truck in sections. The only really heavy item is the headstock and I believe you can disassemble that to make it manageable. And, don't let you age be a factor. I'm 76 years old and was able to set it up all alone.


----------



## TomBodet

Wondering if rizzo or someone else had follow up comments.

Mixed in all the glowing reviews are a few nuggets of concern that keeps me from deciding on this lathe. I've read complaints/issues regarding (in no particular order):


issues with the banjo and tool rest clamping from debris getting in them
The VFD being of lesser quality and smoking itself out
Needing to replace the spindle on a brand new unit
some comments regarding the number of spindle bearings in the headstock (albeit I know nothing about but seems to twist some knickers so I figured I'd ask)

Thanks!


----------



## SysEng

Well, I've now had my Laguna lathe for just over a year. Unfortunately, it has been unused for about 8 months of that time, due to three months of running a high fever followed four months later by four major surgeries. But fortunately, I have been able to squeeze in about a dozen pens, some backscratchers and shoehorns, and maybe 6-8 bowls of various sizes and complexity.

In short, I LOVE this lathe. It's my third one, with the first two being mini/midi types. I haven't had any problems with it (other than trying to move the thing when I realized I set it up in a sub-optimal place in my shop). I've had to replace some of my accessories due to the 1-1/4" headstock screw instead of the 1" one on both my previous lathes.

Would I buy it again? You betcha. My only complaints are that it doesn't sweep up the chips and sawdust it makes, and it doesn't sharpen the tools. My biggest regret in getting it is that I sold my old Jet 1221VS. I would like to have it back for sanding/finishing so I could have two projects going at the same time.


----------

